
Women in STEM: Build your company in SF and get $20k in investment - jiwonharu
http://wefunder.com/xx
======
jiwonharu
Hello!

Today's the last day to apply to the xx: wefunder.com/xx (Takes 10 min!)

It's accelerator where you build your startup next to 5 other amazing STEM
founders in SF for 3 months. You get $20k in investment, free housing for 3
months and gain lifelong friends.

We have amazing founders and investors (like Tracy from Plangrid!) joining for
fireside chats and hope the xx inspires founders to think big and pay it
forward.

If you have any questions or thoughts, please email me at jiwon@wefunder.com
I'd love to know :)

Please apply. Don't ever count yourself short!! If you know friends, family,
passerby who'd love to apply, please share with them! Thank you!

